# IMac ne détecte pas mon imprimante.



## Intercooler F12 (14 Juin 2018)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

J'ai du changer ma Box SFR 4K et mon Mac ne trouve pas mon imprimante (ou inversement). 

je suis sous :

- Mac OS high Sierra version 10.13.3

Quelqu'un à une idée d'où pourrait provenir ce souci ?

Merci pour votre aide.

Manu.


----------



## byte_order (14 Juin 2018)

Modèle de l'imprimante ?
Elle est connectée en filaire ou via wifi ?  A quoi est-elle relié ?


----------



## Ninou10 (15 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,

Reliez votre imprimante à votre iMac en filaire. Allez ensuite dans les Préférences Système pour voir si votre Mac la détecte. En principe, il n'y a aucune raison pour que votre Mac ne la détecte pas. Et cochez aussi le partage d'imprimante sur le réseau.


----------



## Intercooler F12 (18 Juin 2018)

Bonjour Ninou10,

Merci pour votre réponse et désolé pour le retard, j'ai eu droit à des soucis à mon FAI... Entre temps, sans manip, tout est revenu à l'anormal...


----------



## Ninou10 (18 Juin 2018)

Alors c'est très bien comme cela.

Bonne journée

Cordialement


----------



## Intercooler F12 (18 Juin 2018)

Oui, heureusement ! 

Bonne journée à vous également.


----------



## r e m y (18 Juin 2018)

Intercooler F12 a dit:


> ...Entre temps, sans manip, tout est revenu à l'anormal...



Ah ben si tout est revenu à l'anormal... rien ne va plus!


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2018)

Le garant de l'anormalité, c'est l'hénaurme.


----------



## byte_order (21 Juin 2018)

Cool si c'est "tombé en marche"


----------

